# Off-Road Maintenance



## arhorne (Apr 18, 2014)

We just purchased a 2009 30BHDS. First weekend was great. The weather was awful; poured down rain & turned cold. Good thing, tho; gave us an op to ck for leaks (only 1, when TV antenna raised), turn the heat on & ck everything else. We will be using the trailer for short trips until we get used to it, then out west in the fall or early summer nxt yr. When we are not using it, we have it set-up on our property with both slides extended to be used as an additional guest room (if needed). We eventually plan to pour a slab, pull power & run water/sewer, maybe even put up a carport/cover; but that's in the future.

1) Should we close the slides as well, or leave them extended?
2) Should I grease the teeth of the slide to facilitate extending/retracting?
3) Should I disengage the battery or put it on a trickle charge?
4) Any other suggestions would be appreciated...thx

Art Horne
[email protected]


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

Opnion: 
1. Slides in when not used for extended time. 
2. Sure on the grease but if not obviously needing grease don't add. Too much can introduce dirt and other things that could be more harmful than helpful. Clean grease is good, Dirty is bad. (Check specs in manual) 
3. If stored for more than a week or two, unhook batteries. Trickle can still boil out the water and expose the cells resulting in $$$. The TT will still have power while conneceted to shore power and the batteries disconnected. 
4. Buy some wheel covers to protect the sidewalls. Tires should be relaced every 5 yrs. If they are not rolling they will dry out and crack shortining the life. More $$$.

Spay some Home Defense around the TT to prevent ants and other squatters from moving in.
Open top vents for ventalation. Air out that awning from time to time. Unused things get dry and breakdown.
Shut of the gas, never know.
I had a small space heater handy for extra cool nights instead of running the propane. For guests.
Use Calgon to help the tanks stay "Fresh". The non slushing may prevent the tanks from clearing out as well. Calgon will help with the solids not sticking to the tank walls and bottm.

Oh yea, welcome and Congrads!


----------

